# (Q) Project Cheesecake, can it be done for DX?



## hoodlum47

First of all if you don't know what Project Cheesecake read the first post in this thread


HTML:


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4844-Unlock-Droid-Bionic-Bootloader-Project

Basically I see that there are two options for unlocking the Bionic's bootloader; 1. Getting our hands on a "special" SBF and/or XML.ZIP file that unlocks the bootloader for us or 2. Pulling random update files from Moto's dev site by modifying the server and method the device gets the OTA updates from in its system files, then ripping them apart to see if it can unlock a retail unit.

Option 2 is Project Cheesecake in a nutshell. I personally haven't checked my system for the files this post lists (because I'm not on Blur currently.) But before I do any of this I need confirmation from a serious expert that its available to our beloved Droid X.


----------



## hoodlum47

Update: I figured out how to do this on the DX since I switched back to blur the proper folders and files needed to be created in /system/etc/motorola. I inputed the needed parameters in the xmls and wallah! My device is properly scanning the server now instead of saying system update is not available.


----------



## razorloves

"hoodlum47 said:


> Update: I figured out how to do this on the DX since I switched back to blur the proper folders and files needed to be created in /system/etc/motorola. I inputed the needed parameters in the xmls and wallah! My device is properly scanning the server now instead of saying system update is not available.


Did you get to the point where it asks you to login?


----------



## hoodlum47

razorloves said:


> Did you get to the point where it asks you to login?


Actually, I already pulled an update from one of the listed servers, the weird thing is is that when it asked me to download it the build number was .605 but the filename says .602 still. Plus it's only around 8MB in size so I doubt it contains anything useful, therefore I am NOT flashing it.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

What is the filename?


----------



## hoodlum47

linuxtrance said:


> What is the filename?


The filename is "Blur_Version.4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.us.zip" and that's the same as the latest OTA update, but when I was prompted to download it it said 605 in 602's place plus it is about 3MB smaller than the OTA update so something has to be different.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Would you mind sharing? I would like to check it out. If I feel good about it, ill flash tomorrow.


----------



## hoodlum47

Okay, it's uploading now. Also, I'm going to continue scanning other servers for anything different.

EDIT:Here it is, http://www.mediafire.com/?hrj0412g41fep6b


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

If i had to guess, I would say it patches the latest gb root method. (Pure speculation).


----------



## Snow02

Want to make it flashable in cwm and stay rooted?


----------



## -TSON-

You could always SBF if you can't root it... right?

Also, could someone whip up a script to do (and undo) the data_wifi_only_settings.mkitso & the two defaults.xml's edits? I'll run through this gladly if I don't have to go in and use root explorer and unreliable android copy+paste to edit the files :x


----------



## hoodlum47

Snow02 said:


> Want to make it flashable in cwm and stay rooted?


Okay... I forgot to mention that I AM NOT a developer of any kind, that's why I would really appreciate Kenneth (on this forum, he started the Bionic part of this) to look at the file and see if it's even useful in any way. Bt my ultimate goal is to provide a file that can lead to the unlocking of the X's bootloader ( don't get your hopes up though.)


----------



## hoodlum47

'[TSON said:


> ;106127']You could always SBF if you can't root it... right?
> 
> Also, could someone whip up a script to do (and undo) the data_wifi_only_settings.mkitso & the two defaults.xml's edits? I'll run through this gladly if I don't have to go in and use root explorer and unreliable android copy+paste to edit the files :x


That's true but about your script proposal, data_wifi_only_settings.mkitso doesn't exist on the X and no files I have looked through have the required string to edit, however I got it working fine without this,all the while within Root Explorer btw


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Snow02 said:


> Want to make it flashable in cwm and stay rooted?


 I am most likely going try it as update.zip, since it's probably signed. I have an extra X atm that is unrooted (that's why I'm going to sacrifice it), on .602. But, I would certainly be interested in how to do that.


----------



## anrichardson

What would be the chances of it unlocking the bootloader itself?


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

hoodlum47 said:


> Okay... I forgot to mention that I AM NOT a developer of any kind, that's why I would really appreciate Kenneth (on this forum, he started the Bionic part of this) to look at the file and see if it's even useful in any way. Bt my ultimate goal is to provide a file that can lead to the unlocking of the X's bootloader ( don't get your hopes up though.)


 I am also not a developer. I just like to break stuff :tongue3:


----------



## anrichardson

So what's the status of .605? anybody install it?


----------



## Snow02

linuxtrance said:


> I am most likely going try it as update.zip, since it's probably signed. I have an extra X atm that is unrooted (that's why I'm going to sacrifice it), on .602. But, I would certainly be interested in how to do that.


Go for it. Let me know how it goes. You can always sbf back.


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> What would be the chances of it unlocking the bootloader itself?


On its own? very slim to none. However leaked experimental updates like these sometimes contain the magic stuff that unlocks bootloaders, it just isn't automatic. It's basically the same situation that the Atrix and Photon once had and that the Bionic currently has


----------



## Snow02

hoodlum47 said:


> On its own? very slim to none. However leaked experimental updates like these sometimes contain the magic stuff that unlocks bootloaders, it just isn't automatic. It's basically the same situation that the Atrix and Photon once had and that the Bionic currently has


The problem is the X uses a different bootloader solution. Work on those phones isn't applicable.


----------



## hoodlum47

Snow02 said:


> The problem is the X uses a different bootloader solution. Work on those phones isn't applicable.


Holy crap! you're probably right as the X was one of the first locked down Moto phones and wasn't designed to be eventually unlocked. My work may have been all for nothing guys . BUT maybe not as Kenneth from the Bionic unlock project has agreed to look at the file I uploaded. We shall all wait and see


----------



## Snow02

hoodlum47 said:


> Holy crap! you're probably right as the X was one of the first locked down Moto phones and wasn't designed to be eventually unlocked. My work may have been all for nothing guys . BUT maybe not as Kenneth from the Bionic unlock project has agreed to look at the file I uploaded. We shall all wait and see


Yeah. Not trying to discourage you. But we'd either need a leaked update from moto that includes an unlocked bootloader, or their signing key. It doesn't hurt to keep looking. You never know.


----------



## hoodlum47

Snow02 said:


> Yeah. Not trying to discourage you.


Heh. Don't worry I knew you weren't trying to, you just made me realize the difference is all.


----------



## anrichardson

has anybody tried to install?


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

It installed. Updated corectly to .605. Don't have much time to play right now. I'll give everybody an update tonight! Edit: still bootloader 30.04.


----------



## anrichardson

"linuxtrance said:


> It installed. Updated corectly to .605. Don't have much time to play right now. I'll give everybody an update tonight!


Does it atleast still have the same bootloader as .602 so we can sbf back to .602?


----------



## hoodlum47

Oh yeah another thing, I can't try these myself because I'm missing the stock music app. If somebody would be so kind enough to pull music.apk and.odex from /system/app running .602 and upload it for me I would be sooo grateful so that I don't have to sbf again >_<


----------



## Snow02

linuxtrance said:


> It installed. Updated corectly to .605. Don't have much time to play right now. I'll give everybody an update tonight! Edit: still bootloader 30.04.


Cool. Would you try the D3 root method?


----------



## Snow02

hoodlum47 said:


> Oh yeah another thing, I can't try these myself because I'm missing the stock music app. If somebody would be so kind enough to pull music.apk and.odex from /system/app running .602 and upload it for me I would be sooo grateful so that I don't have to sbf again >_<


Yeah. One sec.


----------



## Snow02

Music.apk
Music.odex

You may still find you need to sbf before this will work. Official updates will throw an error due to bootstrap sometimes. But it's worth a shot.


----------



## hoodlum47

Thanks a bunch Snow!


----------



## hoodlum47

Just got a report back from Kenneth, as far as the bootloader goes nothing is new so it flashes fine and can be reverted, but that is why I'm scanning ALL of the servers.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

"Snow02 said:


> Cool. Would you try the D3 root method?


Yes, I will try the d3 method tonight.


----------



## hoodlum47

Here's something interesting about .605, it may not have a new bootloader but it has a new kernel.


----------



## anrichardson

I may have to do this to night.

Charging up now.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Obtained su on .605 via zdooder's linux one-click D3 root.


----------



## anrichardson

linuxtrance said:


> Obtained su on .605 via zdooder's linux one-click D3 root.


Sweet, in the process of doing this now as well.


----------



## anrichardson

I am surprised this hasn't taken off on twitter and rootzwiki, lol

Would it be ok if i got a thread going in the dev forums?


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Other than it being on a different kernel, it seems there isn't much to see here. This actually feels a bit slower than .602. Props to Hoodlum47 for the leak, much luck finding some more goodies!


----------



## cubsfan187

Stupid question here but isn't 605 the next update that vzw was gonna release because of some problems with 602? I thought I read that somewhere anyway.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

cubsfan187 said:


> Stupid question here but isn't 605 the next update that vzw was gonna release because of some problems with 602? I thought I read that somewhere anyway.


 I seem to remember reading this somewhere too, but a few quick googles turned up zilch. If you remember where you read that, please post a link, cubsfan187.


----------



## anrichardson

I have am on .605 and am using LPP as home launcher and I feel it's much smoother and faster. Go Launcher would be the test for me since everybody else likes it, but is laggy on my phone.

Edit: I am rooted now too.

Edit#2: It does seem a little slower. All i did was add 2 widgets and it didn't seem to have that snappyness.


----------



## hoodlum47

Everyone, I have news, it's not good though, there are 6 servers on the list that are technically blocking me from checking for updates. I may sbf for a clean start and try again that way, if it still fails...well, I don't really know, it may just be for the time being we can't pull an unlocking update from the servers. But anyway what's happening is that it won't let me complete setup in order to scan for updates, it stops at the final step saying I don't have a connection when I clearly do. So we'll see if starting from scratch helps.


----------



## anrichardson

Just wanted to post pic. It does seem buggier then .602 at least far as touch sensitivity.

Also have debloated it.


----------



## sefirosu

So would you just say wait until more info is release?


----------



## anrichardson

"sefirosu said:


> So would you just say wait until more info is release?


I am working tonight and have it completely charged. Going to test it out. You can sbf back to .602 if you want to give it a spin.


----------



## sefirosu

anrichardson said:


> I am working tonight and have it completely charged. Going to test it out. You can sbf back to .602 if you want to give it a spin.


Cool thanks! It's almost 1am here. I'l give it a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## anrichardson

Any progress on this end?


----------



## piiman

anrichardson said:


> I am working tonight and have it completely charged. Going to test it out. You can sbf back to .602 if you want to give it a spin.


where can I find 602 sbf ?
Never mind I forget Google was my friend.


----------



## razorloves

"piiman said:


> where can I find 602 sbf ?
> Never mind I forget Google was my friend.


Link and instructions in my signature, in case you still might need it


----------



## piiman

razorloves said:


> Link and instructions in my signature, in case you still might need it


Thanks
But whats up with the RSD link? says it set to private and I can't download it and every link for it I have found points to that same one. Is there another link somewhere. ?


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> Any progress on this end?


As of now this project is on an indefinite hold (read my last post for the reason) and sadly sbf'ing did not help, I contacted Kenneth again about this problem and he has yet to get back to me so until he does nothing can be done at this moment. Also I would appreciate it if you can take down that thread with the update I posted in it because: 1.The only noticeable change is a different kernel. 2. It's a step backwards from .602 performance wise and 3. I _may _get in trouble with Moto if it spreads because of the first two reasons. Please take it into consideration anrichardson.


----------



## anrichardson

hoodlum47 said:


> As of now this project is on an indefinite hold (read my last post for the reason) and sadly sbf'ing did not help, I contacted Kenneth again about this problem and he has yet to get back to me so until he does nothing can be done at this moment. Also I would appreciate it if you can take down that thread with the update I posted in it because: 1.The only noticeable change is a different kernel. 2. It's a step backwards from .602 performance wise and 3. I _may _get in trouble with Moto if it spreads because of the first two reasons. Please take it into consideration anrichardson.


Ok, no problem, sorry.


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> Ok, no problem, sorry.


There's no need to be sorry, I mean I understand why you did it, hell I'd probably do the same if this thing wasn't being done by me =P


----------



## anrichardson

hoodlum47 said:


> There's no need to be sorry, I mean I understand why you did it, hell I'd probably do the same if this thing wasn't being done by me =P


I deleted the links other then the one that links to this thread and reported the thread to be deleted. Hope you keep getting results though.


----------



## hoodlum47

Thanks, but I'm unsure about continuing results as some servers aren't cooperating for whatever reason >_<


----------



## razorloves

"piiman said:


> Thanks
> But whats up with the RSD link? says it set to private and I can't download it and every link for it I have found points to that same one. Is there another link somewhere. ?


Fixed. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## anrichardson

Looks like .605 is actually going to be coming out but after testing it, it seems buggier

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...e-way-the-keyboard-bug-is-finally-going-away/


----------



## blaineevans

anrichardson said:


> Looks like .605 is actually going to be coming out but after testing it, it seems buggier
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...e-way-the-keyboard-bug-is-finally-going-away/


Was just about to post this. 
Beat me to it!


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> Looks like .605 is actually going to be coming out but after testing it, it seems buggier
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...e-way-the-keyboard-bug-is-finally-going-away/


I'm unsure about that because this seems to be different than what I pulled from the servers. What I pulled was 8MB _this_ is 113MB so its either a complete build to make it more stable or the same build with a reworked system to patch the latest root exploit.


----------



## anrichardson

hoodlum47 said:


> I'm unsure about that because this seems to be different than what I pulled from the servers. What I pulled was 8MB _this_ is 113MB so its either a complete build to make it more stable or the same build with a reworked system to patch the latest root exploit.


You are probably right, cause it seemed very buggy.


----------



## anrichardson

Maybe it will unlock the bootloader too. lol


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> Maybe it will unlock the bootloader too. lol


lol. NOT BLOODY LIKELY!


----------



## anrichardson

It seems an awfully big file just to fix the keyboard, if you ask me. But like you said it was a buggy build.


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> It seems an awfully big file just to fix the keyboard, if you ask me. But like you said it was a buggy build.


I just found the reason for that, the post is mixed up. VZW's site says the update goes up to 113MB depending on what version your on, plus the images posted still shows it as 8MB in size. Looks like Moto is taking a step backwards stability-wise, it patches a bug I've never even heard of.


----------



## anrichardson

"hoodlum47 said:


> I just found the reason for that, the post is mixed up. VZW's site says the update goes up to 113MB depending on what version your on, plus the images posted still shows it as 8MB in size. Looks like Moto is taking a step backwards stability-wise, it patches a bug I've never even heard of.


The one thing I didnt do was a factory reset after installing. But it shouldn't matter either. Nobody is going to want to factory reset after doing an update.


----------



## anrichardson

Hoodlum would you want to start a thread on this now? Knowing that it is coming out?


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> The one thing I didnt do was a factory reset after installing. But it shouldn't matter either. Nobody is going to want to factory reset after doing an update.


Exactly. Plus this is a perfect example of Moto not giving 2 sh*ts about their older phones, they put no effort into this "bug-fixer."


----------



## hoodlum47

anrichardson said:


> Hoodlum would you want to start a thread on this now? Knowing that it is coming out?


Alright, I'll do if somebody doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## anrichardson

hoodlum47 said:


> Alright, I'll do if somebody doesn't beat me to it.


It's all yours...


----------



## bobAbooey

Congrats, droidlife. Com picked up on the thread.


----------



## hoodlum47

Okay, new thread is up in this section about .605 (and its worthlessness).


----------

